# going tdy to savanna



## weaponsmafia (Nov 9, 2003)

trying to get some info from yall about savanna. im coming tdy from va and just was wondering what yall catch this time of year. just trying to figure out what to bring from my collection. should i bring my 7' to 11'6 rods out. im in to shark, cobia, and whatever else big wants to bite my hook. would love some help to know what to do. thanks all and have a good fishing day.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

This time of year is really slow off the beaches. You might catch a sting ray, skate or whiting. Other than that, the only action to be had is sheepshead, trout and redfish in the creeks. Usually a bucket of mud minnows does the trick for the reds and trout.


----------



## weaponsmafia (Nov 9, 2003)

*hey emanuel*

thanks for the info. is there anywhere around the base to find big reds. im coming down in late jan. hoping i get a little lucky. later on


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Which base are you referring to?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well being there is a few bases in Ga, I would guess he is talking about FT Stewart


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, Fort Stewart is a little ways inland from the saltwater. It does have some pretty good freshwater fishing and hunting as well. It's about an hour or so from the beach.


----------

